

Oracle: Google Has “Destroyed” the Market for Java - fezz
http://developers.slashdot.org/story/15/08/13/2227205/oracle-google-has-destroyed-the-market-for-java?utm_source=slashdot&utm_medium=twitter

======
grizzles
Oracle is the one hurting the market for java with their ego driven
proprietary API case. It seems that is SOP at Oracle though, where even
customer relationships are "predominantly hostile and filled with deep-rooted
mistrust." [http://ubm.io/1Fv21WP](http://ubm.io/1Fv21WP)

Oracle should take a page out of Google's book and reorganize their
cashflow/m&a business more like a hedge fund instead of pretending that their
is some sort of cohesive strategy around their product offering.

------
catey3
Google has "created" the market for Java by using the technology in Android.

------
nly
Did anyone else rub their hands with glee?

------
mindcrime
The only people who "destroyed" the market for Java (for mobile / desktop that
is) were Sun / Oracle. Let us count the ways:

1\. Failing to ship the "consumer JRE" until about 8 years too late. Startup
times got a lot better with the consumer JRE, but it was too little, too late.

2\. Not shipping support for important audio/video codecs out of the box.

3\. Took way too long to add support for things that let Java apps appear
somewhat native, like "system tray" support, etc.

4\. Kept Java closed-source way past the date when it was becoming obvious
that going OSS would be advantageous.

Etc, etc...

~~~
wmf
As bad as J2ME was, phone vendors _were_ paying for it. And then they stopped
paying. So in some sense it is literally true that iOS and Android destroyed
the J2ME market. But blaming your competitor for out-competing you is a
loser's excuse.

~~~
mindcrime
_As bad as J2ME was, phone vendors were paying for it._

True, but it could have been a lot more successful.

